# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Sprzedam lek przeciwpasożytniczy Prazykwantel Praziquantel

## prazykwantel sprzedam

Mam do odstąpienia tabletki Opticide (prazykwantel 600mg) na pasożyty (przywry, tasiemce, motylice). Lek jest w oryginalnym opakowaniu, sprzedaję połowę czyli 50 tabletek, po odsypaniu reszty dla siebie.
Termin ważności 9.2018.
Cena za tabletkę 3zł, włącza koszt lotniczej wysyłki rejestrowanej z Tajlandii.
Oczywiście, mogę też wysłać opakowanie 100 tabletek, za 250zł. Będzie też znacznie dłuższa data przydatności. 
Jan Krongboon
massagewarsaw@gmail.com

----------


## prazykwantel sprzedam

Sprzedam leki pasozyty prazykwantel iwermektyna zentel vermox yomesan metronidazol tinidazol

Oferuje leki przeciw pasozytom:

Iwermektyna 6mg 20zł, ważna 03.2022, odliczana z opakowania szpitalnego 100 tabletek do torebek strunowych. Od 40 tabletek po 25zł, wyśle w oryginalnym opakowaniu. Całe zapieczętowane pakowanie 100 tabletek 2000zl. - glisty (ogólnie robaki obłe), nużeniec, świerzb, węgorczyca, filarioza, glista ludzka, węgorek jelitowy, włosogłówka ludzka, owsiki, wszy. Dawkowanie: 0,2mg/kg masy ciała. Nie należy jeść na 2 h przed i 2 h po jego podaniu. 

Zen Plus - lek kombinowany składający się z Iwermektyny 6mg i Zentel Albendazol 400mg, 30zl, ważny 12.2021, listki po 1 tabletce w pudełku kartonowym. Ten lek jest silniejszy od osobno podawanych Iwermetyny i Zentelu Albendazol, dzięki synergicznemu działaniu obu leków składowych dobranych w tych proporcjach.

Prazykwantel 600mg 5zł, ważny 08.2021, opakowanie szpitalne pod nazwą Opticide 100 tabletek, mniejsze ilości odliczam do torebek strunowych po 10 tabletek - przywry, tasiemce. Podaje się od jednorazowej tabletki na tasiemce, do 75mg na kg dziennie przez 3 dni na przywry.

Zentel Albendazol 400mg 7.5zł - obleńce, niektóre płazińce. W przypadku zarażenia owsikiem, włosogłówką, glistą, tęgoryjcem dwunastnicy stosuje się jednorazową dawkę leku 400 mg. W zarażeniach węgorkiem jelitowym lub w tasiemczycach stosuje się tę dawkę trzykrotnie przez 3 kolejne dni. W przypadku braku efektu po 3 tygodniach można leczenie powtórzyć. W giardiozie typowo podaje się w jednorazowej dawce 400 mg/dobę przez 5 dni. 

Metronidazol 400mg 1.5zl, listki po 10 tabletek - pierwotniaki, pasożyty, bakterie beztlenowe, giardia, rzęsistek, odleżyny, owrzodzenia, ameboza, giardiaza, lamblioza.

Vermox Mebendazol 100mg 1zł, ważny 06.2021, odliczany z opakowania szpitalnego 1000 tabletek do torebek strunowych po 25 tabletek - glistnica, włośnica, włosogłówczyca, tęgoryjec, owsiki. Podaje się 2x dziennie przez 3 dni lub dłużej. 

Yomesan Niklozamid 500mg 3zł, ważny 01.2022, listki po 4 tabletki w opakowaniu kartonowym - tasiemiec nieuzbrojony, tasiemiec uzbrojony, bruzdogłowiec szeroki, tasiemiec karłowaty. Podaje się jednorazowo w dawce 2 g. 


Jan Krongboon
massagewarsaw gmail com
0066994403698

Tez inne leki:

Ivermectin 7.5mg 20zl
Tamiflu 75mg 15zl
Chlorochina 250mg 5zl
Chinina 300mg 2zl
Deksametazom 0.5mg 1zl

Mam też antybiotyki:

Doxycycline 100mg 1zl
Streptomycin 5g 40zl
Ceftriakson Biotrakson 1g 25zl
Rifampicin 600mg 2zl
Cyprofloksacin 500mg 2zl
Azithromycin 250mg 7.5zl 
Trimesan Sulfametoksazol 400mg 1.5zl
Moksyfloksacyna 400mg 14zl
Klarytromycyna 500mg 7zl
Ospen 1mln 2zl
Wankomycyna 500mg 50zl

Przeciwgrzybicze:

Itraconazole 100mg 5zl
Ketokonazole 200mg 2zl
Fluconazole 200mg 5zl
Gryzeofulvin 500mg 3zl
Nystatin 100k and 500k 2zl
Amphotericin B 10g 100zl 

Oraz inne leki

Metformina 750mg XR 2.5zl
Metformina 1000mg XR 3.5zl
Disulfiram 500mg 2zl
Vitamin C injection 500mg 3zl
Rabeprazol 20mg 3zl 
Izotretynoina 20mg 4zl

----------

